# Skype



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Anyone use Skype? Used it for the first time for a conference call, was pretty cool!


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

RCP said:


> Anyone use Skype? Used it for the first time for a conference call, was pretty cool!


I dont, but the wife uses it to talk to her boyfriend. ... I guess that's a different topic though.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Mantis said:


> I dont, but the wife uses it to talk to her boyfriend. ... I guess that's a different topic though.


Her boyfriend? I tried to get my wife to get a boyfriend but no luck so far.


----------



## Dannyj (Feb 5, 2010)

Have been using it for a couple of years now but only for video calls to friends and family. From my experience i wouldn't use it in a business sense, too many drop's and weak/quiet speech. Whenever it happened we would just hang up and try again and eventually we'd get a good 'line'. Can't see that being too good for business though? Haven't used their skype to landline service so can't comment on that, sorry. They have it on some cell phones now.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

not skype, but GoogleTalk. It was interesting while the newness was there. But that was before I could call all over the US for free. I didn't use the camera.

Great for military families with loved ones deployed off continent. Or for anyone with a loved one at sea or across the seas. 

On a job I was doing around Christmas time, the HO's were talking with one set of parents with it, pretty soon they brought the lappy into the room I was working to show the parents the work being done. I thought it was pretty cute. 

Good stuff at the right times.

-Bill


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Mantis said:


> I dont, but the wife uses it to talk to her boyfriend. ... I guess that's a different topic though.



Funny!


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

I wonder why the thanks button has been used????


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

painttofish said:


> I wonder why the thanks button has been used????


It is also code for LOL, I noticed, Zing or a tip of the hat.:jester:


----------



## BESMAN (Jul 15, 2009)

i use skype to speak to all my family on the opposite side of the country. It makes being far away a little bit easier sometimes...to see my niece and nephews and talk to them for a few minutes means a lot to me now.

My spouse is an actress...she was actually hired last week to film a commercial over skype...it was pretty sweet, she got paid a nice chunk of change just to hang around the house and be available on skype...when they called the filming lasted like 10 minutes. Easy money there.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Does something need to be configured to get Skype to work from the profile?

The Skype icon is grayed out on my profile but its loaded on my pc.

UPDATE: I found in the desktop version the (check show online status) is off by default. Turned it on and its working.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Have you checked out Google Talk? You can make phone calls from your GMail account now!


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

RCP said:


> Have you checked out Google Talk? You can make phone calls from your GMail account now!


Yea, its pretty cool, just installed it last week. already made a bunch of prank phone calls to my buddy's

Pat


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

RCP said:


> Have you checked out Google Talk? You can make phone calls from your GMail account now!


I have used google video chat but not tried making a phone call yet. The bad thing about the social media options is that there are too many of them! I tend to stick with the google product because they are typically free and popular and integrate with many other non google products.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

it is cool my brother was here last week and he installed it and showed me how to use it. he lives in Vancouver so it is way cool for that


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

soon they'll have a head cam and the customer can just walk around the house and then you can quote it with out going there.


----------

